# Two pigeons needing new home (Winnipeg, MB)



## anoninsen (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi all.

I have two pigeons who are in need of a new home in Winnipeg, MB, Canada. They are both ex-street pigeons who have gone through a bad bout with PPMV years ago. It has left one unable to make solid excrement and the other with what I can only describe as an upside-down head when she gets too excited, leading to her moving about erratically. Both are very affectionate, tame, and healthy otherwise.

Please PM for any information or questions.


----------

